# The OFFICIAL "HOW LONG?" and "HOW MUCH WILL I YIELD?" thread



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

Since I see these threads constantly I figured Id make one big thread for all you to use! Go ahead, post all your pics you want.

Everyone feel free to post your own advice too!


----------



## CdZc (Feb 11, 2010)

five 7inch beauties, 11inches wide. just started the 12n12, when will i be able to pick and harvest them?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

CdZc said:


> five 7inch beauties, 11inches wide. just started the 12n12, when will i be able to pick and harvest them?


lmfao, pics are a must in this thread if you want somewhat accurate info..and you have a long, long time left.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, no disrespect, but it's impossible to predict someone's yield. even if you had the plants in front of you, there's no way!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

i generally don't answer requests on harvest time or yield, all it requires is the most minute amount of common sense and to have done the research you (the royal you ) should have done 

and agreed on the yield, anyone that asks about what yield they're gonna see needs to grow up a bit. are we there yet mummy are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet are we there yet comes to mind #

but for those who really are not clever enough for their own good, i can see this being a useful place to turn


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

lmfao... why do you think i created the thread  . I really do think i can guess pretty close though and can definitely tell noobs when to harvest there plants, because I constantly see people harvesting WAY to early. Just trying to help those people


----------



## antweed (Feb 11, 2010)

got some cheese plants about 4 week in just wonderin when to start em on 12n12.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

JN811 said:


> lmfao, pics are a must in this thread if you want somewhat accurate info..and you have a long, long time left.


 too funny.. there will be no predictions without pics..


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

i have no respect for people who think that they can get away without doing the legwork themselves, maye we should implement a system of you having to answer a simple quadratic equation if you want a correct answer. fail that and you're obviously about 9 years old and deserve lles lies lies lies  man i should be king, i have respect and feel for everyone clever dumb biug or small, trust in meeeeeeeeee


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

antweed said:


> got some cheese plants about 4 week in just wonderin when to start em on 12n12.


 but welcome to RIU


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

antweed said:


> got some cheese plants about 4 week in just wonderin when to start em on 12n12.


when the maiden cries to the full moon, but only after and before an evenly dated equinox 





(this is an example of someone NOT doing their homework. the most minute amount of reading would let you know that you can throw it into 12/12 whenever you feel like it>)


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i have no respect for people who think that they can get away without doing the legwork themselves, maye we should implement a system of you having to answer a simple quadratic equation if you want a correct answer. fail that and you're obviously about 9 years old and deserve lles lies lies lies  man i should be king, i have respect and feel for everyone clever dumb biug or small, trust in meeeeeeeeee


 People should do the research, but this site was created for helping people learn.. Thats why im doing it..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> when the maiden cries to the full moon, but only after and before an evenly dated equinox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lmao, too funny. Give him a break its his first post.


----------



## trichlone fiend (Feb 11, 2010)

...I think it's possible to give a ball park of a yield's weight "IF" all factors are optimal. Maybe everyone should mention their conditions also in this thread. Like; Strain, medium,veg time, light wattage, temps, water source, pH range, co2??, fertilizers, exc.... I'm interested in yield difference of all conditions, so...I think this thread can be beneficial if all factors are mentioned. Good idea!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

maybe I shoulda posted this in the newbie category, o well..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...I think it's possible to give a ball park of a yield's weight "IF" all factors are optimal. Maybe everyone should mention their conditions also in this thread. Like; Strain, medium,veg time, light wattage, temps, water source, pH range, co2??, fertilizers, exc.... I'm interested in yield difference of all conditions, so...I think this thread can be beneficial if all factors are mentioned. Good idea!


 I absolutely agree, all factors should be mentioned but i doubt people will do it anyways..


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2010)

haha, i know i know, but at 4 weeks in, that's time enough for even a spot of homework. i don't always njoy trawling threads for info, but i know i gotta do it if i want to be smoking some fat ass tasty buds. my first advice is alwasy research  i will always help people, but always within reason


----------



## JN811 (Feb 11, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, i know i know, but at 4 weeks in, that's time enough for even a spot of homework. i don't always njoy trawling threads for info, but i know i gotta do it if i want to be smoking some fat ass tasty buds. my first advice is alwasy research  i will always help people, but always within reason


true, research is a must for a successful grow.. But its becomes hard to find info on a site like this with the endless number of pointless threads.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 11, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> ...I think it's possible to give a ball park of a yield's weight "IF" all factors are optimal. Maybe everyone should mention their conditions also in this thread. Like; Strain, medium,veg time, light wattage, temps, water source, pH range, co2??, fertilizers, exc.... I'm interested in yield difference of all conditions, so...I think this thread can be beneficial if all factors are mentioned. Good idea!


come on, there's just too many variables....... maybe if you grew the same strain you could give an educated guess. but to look at some plants/buds and kreskin a guess, doubtful...


----------



## elduece (Feb 12, 2010)

#20 This is supposed to be a picture thread. Still no freaking pictures! WTF!


----------



## msilense2 (Feb 12, 2010)

sweet pics nise main cola


----------



## antweed (Feb 12, 2010)

got two cheese plants around about 4 weeks in was just wonderin when to start them on 12n12 and im using a 400watt light


----------



## blaze1camp (Feb 12, 2010)

damn bro them plants are little for 4 weeks you can veg them now...its really up to you...here are a couple of pics that are about the same age...


i dont really care what the yeild will be but for those that like to guess here are some pics tell me what you think and when they will be ready and how much...


veg room - 250w of cfl's 27w 6500 k and 23w 2700k 
Nutes - General Organics full line
Temps 75-85 degrees

Flower room - 400w hps
Nutes - General Organics full line
Temps - 72-76 degrees

vegged all plants 4 - 4 1/2 weeks or little more... 

1st pic - plant b4 flower 4 weeks from seed...
2nd pic - Same plant 2 weeks into flower
3rd pic my kushberry x skunk #1 2 weeks in flower...


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

antweed said:


> got two cheese plants around about 4 weeks in was just wonderin when to start them on 12n12 and im using a 400watt light


Its about time we get some pics.. I would definetly give them a couple more weeks. I read a post by Uncle Ben around here some where, stating that putting a young plant into flowering is just like having a 13 yr old girl pregnant, sure its possible, but dont be surprised if ur baby / bud turns out deformed and small.. The one thing I regret from my grow is flowering too early.. so 2 more weeks Id say


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

and ya those are small for 4 weeks, I would say transplant into a bigger pot a.s.a.p. they also look overwatered. I would suggest doing a bit more research too.. the FAQ section is a great place to learn!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> damn bro them plants are little for 4 weeks you can veg them now...its really up to you...here are a couple of pics that are about the same age...
> 
> 
> i dont really care what the yeild will be but for those that like to guess here are some pics tell me what you think and when they will be ready and how much...
> ...


 you have a long while left on both plants, any guess would be inaccurate.. They look very nice though! Keep up the good work and check back in about 6 weeks


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

just started germinating my kushberry x skunk too, im excited!


----------



## super2200 (Feb 12, 2010)

JN811 said:


> just started germinating my kushberry x skunk too, im excited!


Its a bit early to harvest my man I would wait for some trichs period. LOL kidding WHERE IS ALL THE BUD PORN I would settle for some midge porn but more pics please


----------



## super2200 (Feb 12, 2010)

btw I notice all those are crossed with skunk. Is it possible that you had all those strains going and a dam skunk either hermied on you or showed late banana and pollinated the room? or did you breed yourself on purpose?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

super2200 said:


> btw I notice all those are crossed with skunk. Is it possible that you had all those strains going and a dam skunk either hermied on you or showed late banana and pollinated the room? or did you breed yourself on purpose?


 nah dude, it was from attitudes xmas special. They were free for xmas, just paid shipping, I dunno though, Im praying they are stable...


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

It is possible that thats what happened at DNA though, who knows.. All I know is the skunk is 30 years old, which is older than me! Id imagine that they kept him around for some reason


----------



## hempstead (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok I have some for yah. Seed sprouted 12/16/09 and has been 12 on 12 off since seed. First hairs were at about day 21 and she is at day 57 now. Strain is Nirvana's Short Rider. She is currently about 27-28 inches tall. Her buds are fattening up nice. Her cola top is almost all red hairs but still standing out and side branching is still all white. Trichs are about 20% cloudy on the cola and almost all clear on the side branches. Hmmmm if you need any more information or better or specific pics let me know. I saw all the red hairs yesterday, panicked then started flushing. After a little research I think I may be flushing early. What do you think? Thanks

BTW It is growing in an Aerogarden under 220 watt HPS.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 12, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Ok I have some for yah. Seed sprouted 12/16/09 and has been 12 on 12 off since seed. First hairs were at about day 21 and she is at day 57 now. Strain is Nirvana's Short Rider. She is currently about 27-28 inches tall. Her buds are fattening up nice. Her cola top is almost all red hairs but still standing out and side branching is still all white. Trichs are about 20% cloudy on the cola and almost all clear on the side branches. Hmmmm if you need any more information or better or specific pics let me know. I saw all the red hairs yesterday, panicked then started flushing. After a little research I think I may be flushing early. What do you think? Thanks
> 
> BTW It is growing in an Aerogarden under 220 watt HPS.


She is beautiful! Nice job man! I think you still have at least 3 weeks left. You ideally want about %75 of hairs to be red before flushing. This is the very beginning of your harvest window, most wait until the majority of hairs are red and receeded before harvesting. I know short rider is an auto flowering, which I would imagine is the same rules, but if not feel free to correct me if im wrong..seems like you have a good handle on what ur doing though..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 12, 2010)

JN811 said:


> She is beautiful! Nice job man! I think you still have at least 3 weeks left. You ideally want about %75 of hairs to be red before flushing. This is the very beginning of your harvest window, most wait until the majority of hairs are red and receeded before harvesting. I know short rider is an auto flowering, which I would imagine is the same rules, but if not feel free to correct me if im wrong..seems like you have a good handle on what ur doing though..


Thank you. Yeah I think I jumped the gun. I just don't want to change the res again. lol
I mixed up a batch of nutes yesterday and saw all the hairs so dumped it and mixed up the flushing formula( MagiCal and SugarDaddy). I may harvest in 10 days no matter what. I wonder what will happen if I continue to flush but for 10 days instead of 7.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 12, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Thank you. Yeah I think I jumped the gun. I just don't want to change the res again. lol
> I mixed up a batch of nutes yesterday and saw all the hairs so dumped it and mixed up the flushing formula( MagiCal and SugarDaddy). I may harvest in 10 days no matter what. I wonder what will happen if I continue to flush but for 10 days instead of 7.


The longer the flush as long as it doesnt exceed 2 weeks will make a smoother, all around better tasting smoke. My reason I dont flush longer than 2 weeks is because the longer you flush is also less time they plants are getting there nutes/food, so there is a chance with stopping nutes to early for a long flush can decrease your yeild.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 12, 2010)

IgrowUgrow said:


> The longer the flush as long as it doesnt exceed 2 weeks will make a smoother, all around better tasting smoke. My reason I dont flush longer than 2 weeks is because the longer you flush is also less time they plants are getting there nutes/food, so there is a chance with stopping nutes to early for a long flush can decrease your yeild.


Hmmm I top off res twice a day because it is only a gallon. I wonder what would happen if I add a little nutes during top off. Or maybe I should get off my lazy ass and swap it out. I am just hesitant because when I take it out of the tent it stinks up my whole house. I changed it yesterday and cops were at my door a few hours later because of something going on at the neighbors. I almost shat myself. Good thing for the overpowering smell of steak and baby diapers. lol


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok take your best guess---- there's a total of 27 ladies in my homemade aeroflo that i named my ghettoponic machine. 3x400w. hps. gh nutes and shit loads of ph down. haha oh and they're 20 inches tall on average and 4 weeks and 2 days into flower. fo shizzle!


----------



## FumarConDios (Feb 12, 2010)

wow donkey, nice setup. those girls are gonna be nice when theyre ready. mad props.


----------



## slowride (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok how much longer...SLH.....about 10 wks.


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanx fumar



> wow donkey, nice setup. those girls are gonna be nice when theyre ready. mad props.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 12, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> ok take your best guess---- there's a total of 27 ladies in my homemade aeroflo that i named my ghettoponic machine. 3x400w. hps. gh nutes and shit loads of ph down. haha oh and they're 20 inches tall on average and 4 weeks and 2 days into flower. fo shizzle!


You didnt post the strain of MJ that is but I would say 27 plants at 1-2oz per plant, I would guess in between 2.5-3lbs, or 40-48oz. Who knows with a large yeilding strain you could get easily 4-6lbs. They look great man I like your setup alot, I would give my leg to have a setup like that.+rep


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 12, 2010)

7 1/2 weeks flowering and 3 weeks veg Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth
6 plants in coco,H&G nutrients and 2 400w hps
BTW,looking good donkey


----------



## antweed (Feb 13, 2010)

thaks for the information much appreciated


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks igrow i love the hell out of it. only cost me about 250 to build the aero setup and 125x3 for the lights couple hundred for nutes. results=f!%$ing priceless!!!!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> ok take your best guess---- there's a total of 27 ladies in my homemade aeroflo that i named my ghettoponic machine. 3x400w. hps. gh nutes and shit loads of ph down. haha oh and they're 20 inches tall on average and 4 weeks and 2 days into flower. fo shizzle!


 dude, you look like you know what your doing.. I really dont think u need help.. showoff.. lmao


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> thanks igrow i love the hell out of it. only cost me about 250 to build the aero setup and 125x3 for the lights couple hundred for nutes. results=f!%$ing priceless!!!!


 dude, id really love to hear how you built it, I really want to build a cheap aero myself..


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> 7 1/2 weeks flowering and 3 weeks veg Barneys Farm Sweet Tooth
> 6 plants in coco,H&G nutrients and 2 400w hps
> BTW,looking good donkey


looks nice, you guys are just showing off!  Im guessing you too dont need help but Id say they look pretty close to done.. have you tried it yet? It looks delicious!! I ask because Im trying to figure out what Im going to grow this time around.


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 13, 2010)

> dude, id really love to hear how you built it, I really want to build a cheap aero myself..


 
no prob man, i'll build a list of stuff you'll need when i get back home. nothin to it. i think 250 is an overshoot actually. more like 200. glad you like it man


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 13, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> ok take your best guess---- there's a total of 27 ladies in my homemade aeroflo that i named my ghettoponic machine. 3x400w. hps. gh nutes and shit loads of ph down. haha oh and they're 20 inches tall on average and 4 weeks and 2 days into flower. fo shizzle!


yer gonna get a buttload in a while  nice!!! what stain? 


in 3 weeks and 5 days you will yield enough to smoke to yer heart's content....for a while 


i acctually love this thread FOR PEEPS WHO REALLY HAVE THIS IMPOSSIBLE QUESTION. 

rules of thumb. the lower the lumens of your light source, the earlier you want to put them in flower. donk420 knows... SOG = more weed per unit of time, but more work too. stoned ...rambling...what was the question?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> no prob man, i'll build a list of stuff you'll need when i get back home. nothin to it. i think 250 is an overshoot actually. more like 200. glad you like it man


 thanks dude, ive been tinkering with the idea of aeroponics, I just want to do it on a budget, I appreciate it!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> yer gonna get a buttload in a while  nice!!! what stain?
> 
> 
> in 3 weeks and 5 days you will yield enough to smoke to yer heart's content....for a while
> ...


"the lower the lumens of your light source, the earlier you want to put them in flower. "???????

how does that make sense??! its actually opposite of what you want..


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 13, 2010)

JN811 said:


> "the lower the lumens of your light source, the earlier you want to put them in flower. "???????
> 
> how does that make sense??! its actually opposite of what you want..


i probably didn't state it very well.

If you run small wattage grows, you do not get as good light penetration as with a higher wattage lamp. here are 2 examples.

grower one uses a 400W hps for flowering the other uses 150s. the optimal area of illumination for the 400 watt lamp is much greater ~ it can be between 1 foot and four feet away (this is theory, i know with a cool tube yada yada lol). with the 150s it needs to be between 5 inches and 2 feet. 
the upshot is you want to keep the plant a size that can be illuminated efficiently by your equipment. 

BTW i've been doing this since '83~i now run VERY small, i used to grow the big uns ha ha


----------



## JN811 (Feb 13, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> i probably didn't state it very well.
> 
> If you run small wattage grows, you do not get as good light penetration as with a higher wattage lamp. here are 2 examples.
> 
> ...


 ok i see what your saying, just was confused by your original statement


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 13, 2010)

JN811 said:


> looks nice, you guys are just showing off!  Im guessing you too dont need help but Id say they look pretty close to done.. have you tried it yet? It looks delicious!! I ask because Im trying to figure out what Im going to grow this time around.


Sorry,I saw a post asking for pictures and I was trying to get the thread going.
I started flushing yesterday and I'll take them down in a week or so.I haven't tried any out of this batch yet,but a friend of mine grew this strain before and I absolutely loved it.

Thank you to whoever repped me


----------



## donkey.420 (Feb 14, 2010)

> yer gonna get a buttload in a while  nice!!! what stain?


its the shit stain aaahahahahahaah. jk

its my own cross i call it new shoes, sweet island x sensi skunk


----------



## slowride (Feb 14, 2010)

slowride said:


> Ok how much longer...SLH.....about 10 wks.


 
I need your professional advice and help please.....How much longer until harvest ....Thanks


----------



## terrorizer805 (Feb 14, 2010)

How long till the suckers are ready, Lol


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 14, 2010)

That mushroom is done for sure


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 15, 2010)

antweed said:


> got two cheese plants around about 4 weeks in was just wonderin when to start them on 12n12 and im using a 400watt light


 Hey antweed I had some seeds of uk cheese from greenhouse seeds. I vegged each plant until 15 inches tall and they strecth. Average finish height was about 42 inches tall under 600w hps


----------



## gwaziman001 (Feb 15, 2010)

i got 6 plants in all, 3 big buddha cheese and 3 speial queens, got a 400w lamp and a 150cfl week 5 comeing up thanks


----------



## elduece (Feb 15, 2010)

slowride said:


> I need your professional advice and help please.....How much longer until harvest ....Thanks


I'm where you're at on some plants I have here and I think we got 2~4 weeks left. The pistils are too white and looks like your plant is still growing. There will be a growth spurt then two weeks from what I can gather.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 15, 2010)

gwaziman001 said:


> i got 6 plants in all, 3 big buddha cheese and 3 speial queens, got a 400w lamp and a 150cfl week 5 comeing up thanks


 Id say closer to 4 weeks, check back around then!


----------



## elduece (Feb 16, 2010)

This one was fed guano. It is the fastest maturing plant I have in here. Late male flowers are making an appearance -last photo. There's hardly any white pistils left except for some of the bottom buds. This plant stopped growing two weeks ago. Trichs are mostly cloudy with NO AMBERS in sight! Pretty weird for just 70 days.

I'm thinking of chopping the top two colas as soon as soon as the soil gets parched this week then put it back under the light for another 2 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 16, 2010)

elduece said:


> I'm thinking of chopping the top two colas as soon as soon as the soil gets parched this week then put it back under the light for another 2 weeks. What do you think?


 i'd chop the whole thing if you have plants to take her place , if not your plan sounds good...BUT, watch the herms. it depends on the individual plant, but chopping the majority of the plant COULD cause the remaining part to throw more male flowers, especially since they are coming already. looks good.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 16, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hey antweed I had some seeds of uk cheese from greenhouse seeds. I vegged each plant until 15 inches tall and they strecth. Average finish height was about 42 inches tall under 600w hps


uk cheese has been clone only sine about '83


----------



## JN811 (Feb 16, 2010)

elduece said:


> This one was fed guano. It is the fastest maturing plant I have in here. Late male flowers are making an appearance -last photo. There's hardly any white pistils left except for some of the bottom buds. This plant stopped growing two weeks ago. Trichs are mostly cloudy with NO AMBERS in sight! Pretty weird for just 70 days.
> 
> I'm thinking of chopping the top two colas as soon as soon as the soil gets parched this week then put it back under the light for another 2 weeks. What do you think?


ya man, at this point it up to you, it could be chopped now, or you could wait. Its surprising you dont have and amber trichs yet, what are you using lighting wise? It sounds like you have a good plan! Nice Job!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Feb 16, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh finally the topic has a home...............


----------



## gumball (Feb 16, 2010)

ok, i have 3 here at day 39. each pic is named for the plant. there is BS1 & BS2 (bagseed, but hopefully not bullshit!). then jane, she is a seed from some dank shit that never ever has seeds. i plan to go to 12/12 on sunday. i have 6 26 watt 6500k at 1600 lumens each/total 9600 lumens, i have 2 30 watt 2700k at 2050 lumens each/4100 total, and finally i have a 42 watt 2700k 2600 lumen light, for a grand total of 16300. some have said I need to veg longer, but if all these are girls, i will predict myself outgrowing my box by week 6 of flower! so what do you guys think?


----------



## elduece (Feb 17, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ya man, at this point it up to you, it could be chopped now, or you could wait. Its surprising you dont have and amber trichs yet, what are you using lighting wise? It sounds like you have a good plan! Nice Job!


250 watts MH/HPS + 6x 26 watt cfl for 30 cu ft(1.5'x4'x5'), pictured.



PlantManBee said:


> i'd chop the whole thing if you have plants to take her place , if not your plan sounds good...BUT, watch the herms. it depends on the individual plant, but chopping the majority of the plant COULD cause the remaining part to throw more male flowers, especially since they are coming already. looks good.


That's what my gut been telling me. I've now decided to give this would-be ho' the complete chop this week along with this other ho' that also has late pollen sacs I have here I've figured that I already spent enough time/energy with those two whores picking off young banana sacs.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 17, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Hey antweed I had some seeds of uk cheese from greenhouse seeds. I vegged each plant until 15 inches tall and they strecth. Average finish height was about 42 inches tall under 600w hps


Uk cheese is a clone only strain you grew greenhouse cheese the uk cheese is called exodus cheese that's what av got on the go an White ice just letting you no mate coz greenhouse isn't that gud for a cheese bb cheese is a nice 1 from seed the better taste out of greenhouse an bb. you need to now some1 to get the exodus if ya now wat I mean b4 there's loads of posts we no it's a freak of skunk no1 from 89 there is alot of debate on uk cheese lol peace out


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> uk cheese has been clone only sine about '83


Soz didn't c your post that shit does my head in then they slate uk cheese all over the net an the grew an Amsterdam cheese cross av not long come bck from dam an there cheese is shit they have got some nice strains though I want sleaze and s5 haze any1 got them


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

e-cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese

so how long left on this one eh?


----------



## Italian89 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just Curious

60 days Growing
21 days Flower


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> e-cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese
> 
> so how long left on this one eh?


About an hour lol is that bout 2ft tall. If that's still goin get the dead leaves of you will end up with bud rot an av you got heat problems?


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, she's got a week or so yet 

and yeah, around 2 foot tall. that is my stupid cheese, stupidity on my behalf  i ran out of room in my veg tent so put her to veg in my flowering tent, and even while concsiouly aware when the lights cam one and off, didn't pick up that it was in 12/12 intervals  so she went straight into flowering, i changed it up but it was too late and she never grew any taller. the other cheese is a bit of a beaut  log is in my sig, last page contains todays pictures  (the other cheese is falling into the picture above )


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 17, 2010)

JN811 said:


> too funny.. there will be no predictions without pics..


how much longer be for flowering 

much love

LOL (I kill me)


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 17, 2010)

nowAdayz said:


> how much longer be for flowering
> 
> much love
> 
> LOL (I kill me)


it's not a "stump the audience" game ya'll lol but it's becoming one


----------



## sancho (Feb 17, 2010)

lie to me baby!! just jokin, these are 21 days of 12/12


----------



## vtguitar88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey folks, think I'm getting close to harvest time on these babies. Made a thread for em too, but thought I'd post em here to get some more input. The tall one that you see in the first group of pics is a NL, the second one is a locally bred Kush. You can see in a few pics that I have two more plants back there, but I focused on these two for this round of pics. 

So do these look about done? The leaves on the NL are more dried up, but the pistils on the shorter Kush look way more orange and withered.... Also, might as well ask... HOW MUCH? do you guys think I can get two ounces off of each of these plants? which one will yield more? The NL is over 4 ft tall, the kush are 2.5 or so but with way more mini-colas. They're in 5-gal restaurant buckets. Flowered w/ 400w HPS and some big ass CFL's (the one on the bottom is a monster 105-watter). All organic grow. Close guesses get a plus rep in a week or two when they're dried! (should be by then, right?) Aight here's the pics:

northern lights first - 























































This gives a good idea of the size of the many small buds all over the plant. I haven't counted em but there's tons of buds at least this size, and this photo doesn't capture the buds strechting further down this stem. 







another small bud shot








Here's some of the KUSH: 































Thanks for lookin!


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn those look nice VT. I'd let them both go another week at least....the pistils on the kush look done, but the calyxes don't look swelled at all, so ...*wait*




unless you have plants you want to flower behind her i'd wait as long as you can. the NL looks great! she already looks swelled but still more fresh pistils so




ha ha make sure you have a fan on the NL as bud rot love to hit thick buds late if you push em. 

bet you'll do 2 per plant. the NL looks dense and big  push her 2 more weeks you'll hit three  i can't tell as well with the kush~ she ain't behaving as well


----------



## vtguitar88 (Feb 17, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> Damn those look nice VT. I'd let them both go another week at least....the pistils on the kush look done, but the calyxes don't look swelled at all, so ...*wait*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet thanks man. Yeah I was thinking up to 2 more weeks on the NL. I really want those pistils to recede into the bud, then I'll chop. some of the lower buds are looking more ready so I might do some sampling...  I got some plants vegging but they're still small so I got some time... The Kush it's hard to tell how much bud is there cause it has so many small leaves. I think it'll be quite a bit though... It's kind of a weird plant but we'll see what happens with it. Thanks for checkin em out, and I hope to be givin you a big plus rep cause 2.5 or 3 o's would be SWEET from my beautiful northern lights lady!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 17, 2010)

vtguitar88 said:


> Hey folks, think I'm getting close to harvest time on these babies. Made a thread for em too, but thought I'd post em here to get some more input. The tall one that you see in the first group of pics is a NL, the second one is a locally bred Kush. You can see in a few pics that I have two more plants back there, but I focused on these two for this round of pics.
> 
> So do these look about done? The leaves on the NL are more dried up, but the pistils on the shorter Kush look way more orange and withered.... Also, might as well ask... HOW MUCH? do you guys think I can get two ounces off of each of these plants? which one will yield more? The NL is over 4 ft tall, the kush are 2.5 or so but with way more mini-colas. They're in 5-gal restaurant buckets. Flowered w/ 400w HPS and some big ass CFL's (the one on the bottom is a monster 105-watter). All organic grow. Close guesses get a plus rep in a week or two when they're dried! (should be by then, right?) Aight here's the pics:
> 
> northern lights first -


nice job dude, Im startingto think guessing how much may not be a great idea... unless its like 1 plant cause its hard to tell when your actually looking at it, even harder from pics, but ya Id say youll be around 2 oz per plant, that what I got if you wanna check out "Harvest Pics" bellow my name and u can compare. Id say you have a solid 2 weeks left, stay patient..






I like this guy.. what site did you steal it from? lol

btw looks delicious..


----------



## gumball (Feb 17, 2010)

elduece said:


> 250 watts MH/HPS + 6x 26 watt cfl for 30 cu ft(1.5'x4'x5'), pictured.
> 
> 
> That's what my gut been telling me. I've now decided to give this would-be ho' the complete chop this week along with this other ho' that also has late pollen sacs I have here I've figured that I already spent enough time/energy with those two whores picking off young banana sacs.


hey elduece, nice plants! sorry bout the hermi. what is that purple/blueish thing to the right of your light? is it a fan or some sort of air scrubber? I am trying to come up with a air scrubber that has low air restrictions.
thanks


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 17, 2010)

JN811 said:


> I like this guy.. what site did you steal it from? lol


i looked through hundreds of pages of icons....still looking for a good "twiddling thumbs" smilie  ha ha


----------



## elduece (Feb 18, 2010)

gumball said:


> hey elduece, nice plants! sorry bout the hermi. what is that purple/blueish thing to the right of your light? is it a fan or some sort of air scrubber? I am trying to come up with a air scrubber that has low air restrictions.
> thanks


That's a 400 cfm Sunleaves Windtunnel for pulling air out of the closet. I'm not using any scrubber. The air is exhausted to the next room -the bathroom.
 
Spent 3 hours trimming last night. It's way too sticky, sticky, sticky! So, how many g's figured anybody? I don't have a wet weight -I can't find the scale atm.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 18, 2010)

oh, and for anyone wanting to know how long, look at the description from the seed you planted, and it'll sa 8/9 weeks, so count off 8/9 weeks from when you start flowering....  if it's an 8 weeks strain, then however good it looks at six weeks, you should have the common sense to give it the other two


----------



## Dradden (Feb 18, 2010)

> Its a bit early to harvest my man I would wait for some trichs period. LOL kidding WHERE IS ALL THE BUD PORN I would settle for some midge porn but more pics please


As requested...midget bud porn! I setup a 10 minute growroom to do a 12/12 from seed......just because 

How long and how many gs!? 

And yeah i know there small....this little grow has basically been how much stress can a mj plant actually take without dying as i have hardly been around to water and give nutes...messed up lighting cycle, ferret dug them up once...poor plants.


----------



## JN811 (Feb 18, 2010)

elduece said:


> That's a 400 cfm Sunleaves Windtunnel for pulling air out of the closet. I'm not using any scrubber. The air is exhausted to the next room -the bathroom.
> 
> Spent 3 hours trimming last night. It's way too sticky, sticky, sticky! So, how many g's figured anybody? I don't have a wet weight -I can't find the scale atm.


 I would guess around an oz, looks good man


----------



## JN811 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dradden said:


> As requested...midget bud porn! I setup a 10 minute growroom to do a 12/12 from seed......just because
> 
> How long and how many gs!?
> 
> And yeah i know there small....this little grow has basically been how much stress can a mj plant actually take without dying as i have hardly been around to water and give nutes...messed up lighting cycle, ferret dug them up once...poor plants.


dont look too bad for all that, Id say at least 4 weeks left.. and around an oz but thats pure speculation...Now think what it could be if you did everything correct  nice job though ull still get some decent bud


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> uk cheese has been clone only sine about '83


 Yea my bad I forgot to mention its greehouse's cheese strain...its uk cheese x afghani.


----------



## DTR (Feb 19, 2010)

think ill get 2oz per? they are over 10 weeks into flower they are under 600hps and about 2ft tall trying to hold out for more amber trichs but seems to be taking forever the chems are 8-10 week and the bubba is 6-8 week i pulled 2 other smaller bubbas about a week ago and got around 3 oz


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

DTR said:


> think ill get 2oz per? they are over 10 weeks into flower they are under 600hps and about 2ft tall trying to hold out for more amber trichs but seems to be taking forever the chems are 8-10 week and the bubba is 6-8 week i pulled 2 other smaller bubbas about a week ago and got around 3 oz


 Ya, looks like around 2 oz per plant to me, very nice


----------



## DTR (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks man they would have been long dead without this site


----------



## JN811 (Feb 19, 2010)

dude that burger looks amazing!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 21, 2010)

n00b post. Been flowering for 9 weeks now. Just a crappy closet grow and I don't have a microscope. What u guys think? Ready or wait another week?


----------



## vtguitar88 (Feb 21, 2010)

take this with a grain of salt as I was just asking for advice a few pgs back... 

I'd say in a week or 10 days more of those hairs should have receded and the bud will have a tighter look. Kinda hard to tell from the one pic alone, but you'd benefit from waiting longer... looks good though, you're almost there!


----------



## JN811 (Feb 22, 2010)

ZipDriveX said:


> n00b post. Been flowering for 9 weeks now. Just a crappy closet grow and I don't have a microscope. What u guys think? Ready or wait another week?


It looks close to done, when its done the bud will turn a nice golden amber color, once you see it youll never have to ask again, or use a microscope for that matter... In addition, the pistils will reseed into the bud more. So I'd say 1-2 more weeks, just play it by eye! What type of lights are you using?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the fast responses. I honestly don't remember what bulb I'm using. I grew it like a weed, no special lighting or anything. Just the light, soil, and tap water. I didn't even expect it to survive a week more or less all the way until bloom so I really don't care how it turned out. Free greens for me and the lady! If you REALLY want more pics I can post more.....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 22, 2010)

looks like you got yourself some foxtails  my cheese has done exactly the same


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

How much do you guys estimate on these? People have told me 1 to 1.25 oz per plant.. Can't I get 3oz per plant? They're huge ffs..

I vegged them for just over 3 months under a 250w HPS, now they're in day 4 of flowering under a 600w. (They're in 15litre/3gallon pots).



















Trimmed the bottom 1/3 of each one for more bud production on top.

Thanks,

-Rich


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 22, 2010)

well they're what, a foot and a half? can't easily tell, being stoned and drunk and such, but they're not massive. i have a cheese that is rather on the large side noe and i'm only looking at 2 ounces i reckon, despite side colas being as large as the main cola. on the other hand though, they're a decent size, and they're simply going to love that 600w lamp, so if you treat them right, i see no reason you couldn't hit 3 per plant. i'm only using a 400w on 5 girls


----------



## JN811 (Feb 22, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> How much do you guys estimate on these? People have told me 1 to 1.25 oz per plant.. Can't I get 3oz per plant? They're huge ffs..
> 
> ...


look good dude! its possible you could get 3 ozs per plant but I would guess closer to 1.5-2. If you want a bigger yield you may want to consider putting a bit more light. Its really hard to tell so early though, bring some pics back in 3-4 weeks! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## RichiRich (Feb 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> well they're what, a foot and a half? can't easily tell, being stoned and drunk and such, but they're not massive. i have a cheese that is rather on the large side noe and i'm only looking at 2 ounces i reckon, despite side colas being as large as the main cola. on the other hand though, they're a decent size, and they're simply going to love that 600w lamp, so if you treat them right, i see no reason you couldn't hit 3 per plant. i'm only using a 400w on 5 girls


lol - they're 2.5 feet tall, each one of them. Now they're approaching 3 feet after 4 days of flowering. Thanks for the input.



JN811 said:


> look good dude! its possible you could get 3 ozs per plant but I would guess closer to 1.5-2. If you want a bigger yield you may want to consider putting a bit more light. Its really hard to tell so early though, bring some pics back in 3-4 weeks! Keep up the good work!!


Well, I really can't put in anymore light. I could use the 250w, maybe put it upside down on the floor - that would help light the bottom branches, no? Just an idea... 

Anyway, 3/4 of my setup was built on loaned money so I can't really put in another light. Getting the 600w was a very lucky move.

Thanks,

-Rich


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> looks like you got yourself some foxtails


I was wondering what was up w/ the top buds. I'm about to research but what exactly causes this? Is it something in the strain or the way it was grown? Is it technically a _bad_ thing? Thanks!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok did some searchin on here and it seems as they could be caused by 3 or so things: Light getting in during the night cycle & buds being too close to the light could be the likely coulprit for mine. Still gonna harvest it in a couple weeks and smoke it up


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Feb 22, 2010)

4 weeks, give our take. Depends on your setup.


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Feb 22, 2010)

What a dick!!! Spread some knowledge, geez.


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Feb 22, 2010)

The reason is printed above for the reason of the demise of society.


----------



## TreesAsMedicine (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with el deuce. Better wait, that to early


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 22, 2010)

well i pretty much no roughly how much these will yield cause ive seen clones from the same mother grown many times allways with the same nutes and lights, 

my question is how much do you think they will yield? cause personally i think alot of the yield guesses are under estimated not a bad thing i spose?

DP blueberry
bio-bizz allmix soil + biobizz nutes
1x600hps
1x250hps/sidelighting
veg time = 6wks


----------



## JN811 (Feb 26, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> well i pretty much no roughly how much these will yield cause ive seen clones from the same mother grown many times allways with the same nutes and lights,
> 
> my question is how much do you think they will yield? cause personally i think alot of the yield guesses are under estimated not a bad thing i spose?
> 
> ...


 too early to tell anywhere from 1-3 ozs id guess but who knows could be less could be more


----------



## hempstead (Feb 26, 2010)

I chopped her today at day 73. Nirvana Short Rider stinky smelly skunky pine goodness. It is all hanging up and drying now. How much do you think it will be?


----------



## JN811 (Feb 27, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I chopped her today at day 73. Nirvana Short Rider stinky smelly skunky pine goodness. It is all hanging up and drying now. How much do you think it will be?


 nice job dude, id say around 3/4-1 oz, let us know how she smokes!


----------



## Italian89 (Mar 2, 2010)

4 100watt eqv cfls
2 2700k
2 6500k

Reg miracle grow plant food
5 weeks into flower
veg 45 days

Heres a vid of her
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy0LNcNA32g


----------



## blaze1camp (Mar 2, 2010)

here goes a couple bagseed and a kushberry x skunk#1

1st - kb x sk#1
2nd - bs 
3rd - bs

all 4 weeks 12/12
the details of the room are in an earlier post...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> here goes a couple bagseed and a kushberry x skunk#1
> 
> 1st - kb x sk#1
> 2nd - bs
> ...


very nice dude, looks like my nirvana Ice check it out
4 weeks flowering





I yielded close to 3 oz off her!! ull do the same id imagine! heres one when done..






I have a ton more picks in my signature if interested..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> here goes a couple bagseed and a kushberry x skunk#1
> 
> 1st - kb x sk#1
> 2nd - bs
> ...


 oh shit didnt realize im growing kushberry x skunk right now! Awsome to see what theyre gonna look like!! Im fucking excited now!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 2, 2010)

Italian89 said:


> 4 100watt eqv cfls
> 2 2700k
> 2 6500k
> 
> ...


 I really have no idea.. Ive never grown with cfls but if i hadda guess Id guess... maybe around 3 eighths or so.. but i really have no idea..


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> .


is ice an White ice the same strain? coz av got White ice very bushy little plant just over 1 week flowering


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

bobbybigbud said:


> is ice an White ice the same strain? coz av got White ice very bushy little plant just over 1 week flowering


 it may be a variation of it im not sure what breeder is it from?


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

JN811 said:


> it may be a variation of it im not sure what breeder is it from?


I got a clone but think it's from White label it's a nice smoke from wat av bought


----------



## bobbybigbud (Mar 3, 2010)

Just had a look at them both very simlar but your ice has got shiva in it an mine asnt think that's the difference


----------



## sike89 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok so im thinking if putting this plant in the dark for 36 hours starting today and then harvest. its been grown with no nutes except molasses, all under cfl light been flowering for just over 8 weeks i think now.

the pics are just links because they are big pics so that you can see pretty up close to the plant. almost all hairs are brown and i dont have anything that i could look at the trics.

Bag seed main cola

Bag seed branch

so they are not huge buds but the plant is only about a foot tall... 
so you guys think its ready?


----------



## JN811 (Mar 3, 2010)

sike89 said:


> ok so im thinking if putting this plant in the dark for 36 hours starting today and then harvest. its been grown with no nutes except molasses, all under cfl light been flowering for just over 8 weeks i think now.
> 
> the pics are just links because they are big pics so that you can see pretty up close to the plant. almost all hairs are brown and i dont have anything that i could look at the trics.
> 
> ...


Ya dude shes about done, Id start flushing and give it maybe a week more tops! Nice Job!


----------



## JN811 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

Im wrong lmfao.. look at my journal u tool box... dude. lets compare grows. or how bout you look at the stickied RIU threads.. or ask the VETS of RIU.. which would u like to do.. lets see ur grow.. how bout it.. half ass grow tips.. there are books on it numb nuts.. funny someone with 19 posts is giving me advice.... dumbass..


----------



## JN811 (May 11, 2010)

Dr Pot said:


> who the hell looks at red hairs... man are you wrong wrong wrong..
> You look at the trichs with a 30 power jewlers loop for gods sake. Red hairs don't mean chit...
> Trichomes in the clear stae will not be a good high, buy harvest when the trichs are cloudy, it will be decent. Now if ya want the couck lock effect as most "real" medical marijuana users need for pain control, you wait till at least half of the trichs are amber color. stop giving out half ass growing tips.


funny how ur one thread uve made is SPAM trying to get ppl to go to rehab for pot!!! wtf.. get off this site piggy..


*




A new system for growing indoors *

Greetings to you all. I go by the handle of Dr Pot, and I am new to this forum, but I am a veteran of many other forums on the net. I also have a few web sites you may or may not be familiar with.


I have developed a new grow system that is pretty unique and very successful, that I wanted to share with you.

My system is not for sale and I am not making any $ off of it.I wanted to make a system that folks can build, and help themselves grow their meds in limited spaces.

I invite you to check it out and comment on the system, if you have any ?'s or feedback.

Thanks so much for your time ,and I look forward to chatting with you all.

Doc

Barrel Of Green​


----------



## phenix white (Jun 20, 2010)

here ya go! View attachment 1002964


----------



## lvnv (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool thread. Any guesses as to yield? They were started from seed on April 11th. They are still not flowering. They range from 3ft to 4ft. I expect to harvest around October/November so they are about half way done. It is Nirvana's Jock Horror (NL x Skunk x Haze). It is a Sativa dominant hybrid. Lots more pictures in my journal.


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 26, 2010)

*Sigh* To all the spam i have something that has to do with the name of the post.
This is Purple God Bud she is on day 65 her trics are Mostly Cloudy some clear and a few amber. She is chunking up nicely i think she is ready to be cut on my next day off but you all decide













Heres a sample Bud i took





This is Durban Poison she just recently got infected with Spider Mites but she is still looking good besides the big web on her main cola










And last my B.F.F. She is a sativa i am pretty sure some Phenom of FLO i was guessing 2-3 more weeks on her


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 26, 2010)

my first plant, made some noob mistakes but she pulled through...bout how much longer and how much? started on 4-1-10, foxfarm series, cfl lighting, around 400w true power 2700k


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 27, 2010)

Hotsause said:


> *Sigh* To all the spam i have something that has to do with the name of the post.
> This is Purple God Bud she is on day 65 her trics are Mostly Cloudy some clear and a few amber. She is chunking up nicely i think she is ready to be cut on my next day off but you all decide
> 
> 
> ...



Nice growing so im guessing this forums dead i still have no answer to my question


----------



## klokwork (Jul 27, 2010)

I know the camera sucks, taken from my phone.


This is my first grow and i have no idea how much weight i should expect.
Three plants about 2.5 ft or so tall about 2 weeks into 12 12
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseedbank.com/seedshop/strains/forbidden_fruit_feminized_seeds.html
^These are the seeds i started from

I'm using 250w hps light
aeroponics
5foot tall grow space

The plants Grew into the lights during veg, and i had nowhere to put them. So they got a bit crispy.
Will this effect my yeild and if so do they look fine now.

If you sucessfully predict my yeild, ill idolise you as a false prophet.


----------



## husalife (Jul 28, 2010)

ineedanewsn1992 said:


> I got some c99, 5th week into flower (2 weeks or so to go).
> 
> Are the yellowing of the big fan leaves and some little ones normal at this stage? It seems as if it is.


It's normal bro


----------



## husalife (Jul 28, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> my first plant, made some noob mistakes but she pulled through...bout how much longer and how much? started on 4-1-10, foxfarm series, cfl lighting, around 400w true power 2700k


the under side of leaves are not the same as the tops, the underside will sunburn and such be careful when putting lights all over like that

instead of just over the tops. Good job otherwise.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 29, 2010)

husalife said:


> the under side of leaves are not the same as the tops, the underside will sunburn and such be careful when putting lights all over like that
> 
> instead of just over the tops. Good job otherwise.


haha there are hardly any leaves, just bud..check it out..i burned all the sunleaves very early in her life with MG and had to cut them off. But i have a 400hps for my new grow, ill only be using CFL's for veg..


----------



## faderharley (Jul 29, 2010)

IMO you may have more than a couple of weeks. My gals took 10 weeks to flower and ripen. The key is the trichomes. When they start to cloud up, depending on your preferance, 50% cloudy w/ 50% clear trichomes, a very nice head high. At 70-80% cloudy w/lots of amber color, more of a body high. But it really depends on your choice of cannabis, as well, sativa or indica strain? Some strains ripen sooner than others. Nice lookin grow tho, outstanding job. Hope you post photos of your harvest


----------



## faderharley (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome grow and w/CFLs no less. Like the way you trimmed the colas, nice and clean. Not to mention nice and fat. That was my rookie mistake on my 1st frow, leaving all the undergrow, on my second grow, I plan to trim all that out of there so the main colas get all the light and nutes. My grow system is aero-hydro, using large CFLs w/clamp fixtures. What strains are you growing? Good luck, once again, awesome grow


----------



## skiweeds (Jul 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Since I see these threads constantly I figured Id make one big thread for all you to use! Go ahead, post all your pics you want.
> 
> Everyone feel free to post your own advice too!


im probably not as experienced as a lot of growers here, but from my experience i have learned 1 important thing. time is not a good way to judge when to harvest. it varies too much. looks are the best way to judge. wait until your crystals start to turn amber. however there is nothing wrong with making predictions or a roughly estimated time. if its not done by that time then dont harvest and make a new prediction.

im not a fan of time tables. growing weed, war in afganistan, game developing, no matter what it is, it's not done until it's done. if you go by time instead when something is complete, quality will suffer.


----------



## Mr Cannabis Sativa (Jul 29, 2010)

i got these amazing sativas that ive been feeding miracle grow every 2 weeks. i was just wondering knowing its almsot impossible to predict the yield of any plant how much do you think i could get of the 3 plants?


----------



## armythoh (Jul 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *antweed*  
got some cheese plants about 4 week in just wonderin when to start em on 12n12.



when the maiden cries to the full moon, but only after and before an evenly dated equinox 





(this is an example of someone NOT doing their homework. the most minute amount of reading would let you know that you can throw it into 12/12 whenever you feel like it>) 


Why cant people just respond with an answer? why is it always who knows more. Your a huge D-bag


----------



## orionhcca (Jul 29, 2010)

sativa in a 5gal bucket its height is 2ft 5in and the indica is in a 3 1/2gal its 1ft 7inch

http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh276/babaganoush123/outdoorin4gallons003.jpg


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 29, 2010)

faderharley said:


> Awesome grow and w/CFLs no less. Like the way you trimmed the colas, nice and clean. Not to mention nice and fat. That was my rookie mistake on my 1st frow, leaving all the undergrow, on my second grow, I plan to trim all that out of there so the main colas get all the light and nutes. My grow system is aero-hydro, using large CFLs w/clamp fixtures. What strains are you growing? Good luck, once again, awesome grow


THanks bro, this plant is just some good bagseed I Got from a killer sack. I have 2 other babies sitting under a 400w hps, one is some kind of purple and the other is more of that bagseed.


----------



## uoxi (Jul 29, 2010)

3 plants, two images of each. The pictures are labeled.


*White Chocolate (White Rhino x Chocolope) #1: 60% cloudy trichs
White Chocolate #2: 30% cloudy
Purple Kush: 80% cloudy, amber hues in select parts of the plant.*


----------



## hempstead (Aug 5, 2010)

Trichs are about 30% clear 50% cloudy 20% amber. I am tempted to chop her tonight because i need the room. What do yahs think? She is an Easyrider at 62 days from sprout. Joint Dr. says 75 days but i dunno. She looks about done to me.


----------

